# Tundra swan



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I bought a swan tag and i was thinking about going out and shooting one soon, Has anyone ever tried to pluck a swan. i wanted to try cooking a swan and i think it would be cool to cook it in the oven whole.
Just wanted to see how difficult it is to pluck one, i think it might be like a goose?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I think you will only want to pluck one once.
Jim


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Agreed. Breast it and take the legs...Plucking a swan is like kissing your sister..


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Agreed. Breast it and take the legs...Plucking a swan is like kissing your sister..


What if his sister is a really good kisser? :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Make sure you have plenty of wax ready...they are pinny as hell. For some reason they really plume out late.

I've plucked a couple and they're pretty good. I wouldn't be discouraged, just go into it knowing you have a big job ahead of you. I've served swan at Thanksgiving a couple times in the past and it's been neat...kind of a novelty thing I guess.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Swan uke:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Swan uke:


Out of curiosity, what waterfowl do you like?

I really don't see how it's that different from other ducks and geese. I think it's pretty mild actually.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Swan is just as good as duck or goose.Just pick a young one out and not one of those 20 lb. oldies.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but I have one of those swan tags as well, and I'm wondering how everyone hunts them? Pass shooting or decoying?

Good luck with your hunt SDSGK.

Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't mind other waterfowl, but the 5 times I had swan it was horrible. It was made by 5 different people too.

When I was with when my grandpa and his brother were hunting swan we drove around and jumped them.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

I've known folks to jump them, pass shoot them, and use a small Canada and Snow goose water set on a slough they are using. They did not set in but seemed to make a fly by.

As for plucking, try submerging what ever surface you can in boiling water for about 30 seconds before plucking. It has helped. Cook in a big oven bag to hold moisture.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I know where there is a bunch and pretty soon i am going to sneak up on them.
I have made the decision to mount the bird, anyone know what it would cost?


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I always stock the swans on a lake or pond that i get. In some areas there arn't many swans any way to realy worry about them flying into or past your decoys. So I always just drive around and find them sitting on some water. You can hunt swans from sunrise to sunset to any day of the week in legal shooting dates :lol:


----------



## bluedog1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've plucked a few of them, not a whole lot different then a goose. I thought it was okay. Much lighter and milder meat then a goose. I have two at the taxidermist now one shot in 06 one in 07. $500 per bird, they are going to be cool.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

bluedog1 said:


> $500 per bird, they are going to be cool.


Wow, dude works cheap.

There's a plucked one in the freezer I can't wait to bake and eat. If you don't like swan, you simply don't know how to cook.

Then again cooking is a lost art these days. Outside of pizza and fishsticks most people (men and women) don't know how to use an oven.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Some people say cranes taste bad too, I'd eat them any day. As far as swan goes, I'd always be up for a meal of swan, didn't get a tag though so I guess I'll settle for the deer I arrowed this morning.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I get a swan tag every year but don't always get a swan. I hunt them using decoys over water. I have two swan decoys I bought from Cabelas and four Canada goose butts I painted white. They work really well.

I did get a swan this year, on October 25th, hunting a large wetland that has traditionally attracted swans. In addition to using decoys I also call them by simply doing my best impression of a swan whoop. There is a guy on the east coast who makes swan calls but at $100 each I decided I can mouth call just fine with good results.

I always pluck the swans I shoot (I pluck all waterfowl) and while it takes me some time I think it is worth the effort. The bird I got this year had lots of pin feathers, which has not been the case in the past which made it a bit more challenging. I don't wax swans only because I don't have a container big enough. I have found that dipping my fingers in warm water helps me grab the feathers more easily. I plucked this year's swan, including the wings, in about 45 minutes and that is longer than I have ever spent due to the pin feathers.

While it is possible to get birds, including ducks and geese, that are old and tough or have an off flavor I have never had a bad tasting swan. I always roast them using a technique I have perfected for waterfowl over many years of cooking them.

I really enjoy the challenge of hunting swans. They are great birds and if I could get more than one tag a year I would do so.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

If I get a swan tag next year, would you consider inviting me over for dinner if I clean and pluck the swan?
Jim


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

If you want to bring your bird and come to Bismarck, sure. Otherwise, I'll give you instructions on how I cook them and you can do it yourself.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete said:


> I've known folks to jump them, pass shoot them, and use a small Canada and Snow goose water set on a slough they are using. They did not set in but seemed to make a fly by.


We need goosebusters2 to put out a swan calling instructional video. He mouth calls em in and shoots em in the head at 15 yards. Looks good doing it too :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> Pete said:
> 
> 
> > I've known folks to jump them, pass shoot them, and use a small Canada and Snow goose water set on a slough they are using. They did not set in but seemed to make a fly by.
> ...


blatant lie


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > Pete said:
> ...


Ok, the part about looking good is a fib, you busted me on that one. The swan calling thing is the straight up truth though. Call him, he's goofy enough he'll probably do it over the phone for you. He's practicing up for the world. He'll be ready to go just as soon as someone starts holding it.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Aythya,
Post upyour recipe - I am curious.
Jim


----------

